# [SOLVED] how to turn off cod4 background sounds in cod4?



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

does anyone know how to turn of the cod4 background music WITHOUT getting all the errors in the consol? some kind of command or option or something?

btw, im playing on pc with legit game, not cracked..... 

Thanks for answers...... ray:


----------



## )Cayman( (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: how to turn off cod4 background sounds in cod4?*

try renaming ur 'miles' folder...........that contains all sound files like that....

if is renamed the game cant refer to it....

has no effect on PB either.....

try renaming to 'miles1'


this turns off things like 'we've got the bomb!'


to turn off music the only way is to rename or delete the mssmp3.asi file found in : C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles

this might effect PB tho...not sure......

have the miles folder named properly this time tho


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: how to turn off cod4 background sounds in cod4?*

Thanks Worked  !!! 


[solved]


----------



## )Cayman( (Feb 24, 2009)

no problem matey


----------

